# Gentoo Usertreffen?? Was neues???

## hakan

Allmählich wird die Liste ja länger.

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus??

----------

## Dimitri

Also nach dem Mailverkehr mit scandium möcht ich mich mit dem ganz bestimmt nicht teffen.

Dim

----------

## Udo

Sind ja auch ziemlich weit zerstreut die Leute.

Hatte echt mit mehr gerechnet die aus NRW sind.

----------

## hakan

Es müssen wohl noch einige Leute zu Linux bzw. OpenSource Produkten bekehrt werden  :Wink: 

Dann siehts ja nicht gut aus mit dem Treffen, vor allem wenn sich die Leute schon gestritten haben.  :Sad: 

Die Leute die in der nähe von Aachen wohnen oder Aachen mit dem Zug erreichen können, die können sich gerne mal bei mir melden.

Vieleicht finden wir ja hier eine Möglichkeit für ein treffen....

@Dimitri:

Ich habe keine Ahnung was du mit Scandium für Probleme hattest.

----------

## Dimitri

Ich kann ja mal den Mailverkehr am Montag reinstellen.  Also mir hats danach gereicht.

----------

